# Clicks & Dischem to stock CBD



## Hooked (15/10/19)

https://www.capetownetc.com/news/dischem-and-clicks-to-stock-cbd-oil
15 Oct. 2019

"Up until recently, you could only get your hands on the compound either from dedicated stores, via online orders or a select stores around Cape Town but soon you will be able to buy it at chain pharmacies like Dischem and Clicks.

In an interview with Cape Talk, Anthony Cohen, CEO of Elixinol South Africa, said that both of these stores are following in the footsteps of Wellness Warehouse and will soon be rolling out a range of Elixinol CBD oil products countrywide."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

